
As US states use less coal for electricity, driving EVs becomes even cleaner - toomuchtodo
https://www.greencarcongress.com/2020/04/20200403-sivak-1.html
======
toomuchtodo
Highlights:

* The number of states that generated at least 75% of electricity from coal decreased from 9 in 2008 to 3 in 2018

* The percentage of electricity generated from coal decreased from 2008 to 2018 in 49 states

* The most significant decreases were in Massachusetts (from 25% to 0%)

* Connecticut and New York were both down from 14% to 1%

* Delaware decreased from 70% to 5%

* The slight increases occurred only in Alaska and in Wyoming

From [https://www.commondreams.org/views/2020/02/14/are-
electric-v...](https://www.commondreams.org/views/2020/02/14/are-electric-
vehicles-really-better-climate-yes-heres-why):

* Based on where EVs have been sold, driving the average EV produces global warming pollution equal to a gasoline vehicle that gets 88 miles per gallon (mpg) fuel economy.

* That’s significantly better than the most efficient gasoline car (58 mpg) and far cleaner than the average new gasoline car (31 mpg) or truck (21 mpg) sold in the US.

* And our estimate for EV emissions is almost 10 percent lower than our previous estimate two years ago. Now 94 percent of people in the US live where driving an EV produces less emissions than using a 50 mpg gasoline car.

